# Help me choose between Shreddage 3 and Strawberry...



## ---

I'm looking for a guitar that can play the tones in these soundtracks:



, plus with enough versatility to play others. And I've been wondering if I should get Strawberry or Shreddage.

Electri6ity is too expensive, only a last resort.


----------



## MartinH.

I didn't listen to the full track, but what I heard almost sounded like a guitar soundfont or a guitar patch on a keyboard to me. 

I can recommend Shreddage 3, ISW's support is great too! Don't know Strawberry, so I can't comment on it. 

You can also try to find this somewhere: 



It's not as good as Shreddage 3, but if you're not looking to maximize realism, maybe it fits your needs, I don't know. It's free, but you need a full version of Kontakt and the original download location seems to be down. 

In any case, be sure to download "Shreddage 3 Stratus Free" if you have a full version of Kontakt:



https://impactsoundworks.com/product/shreddage-3-stratus-free/


----------



## ---

MartinH. said:


> In any case, be sure to download "Shreddage 3 Stratus Free" if you have a full version of Kontakt



Ah, I don't have the full version of Kontakt because frankly, I don't need all those extra samples. And if I did have the money, I'd buy Electri6ity instead. So I'm looking at options that are their own VST or are compatible with Kontakt Player atm.

Thanks though!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

The Shreddage 3 guitars and the Evolution guitars are both excellent choices, I don't think you can really go wrong with either of them. The tone you get will be dependent moreso on your choices of amp and other effects rather than the underlying dry guitar sound, but both are capable of extremely realistic and expressive performances in countless styles if you learn your way around their features and idiosyncrasies.

If you can wait a month or two, Orange Tree is likely to run their group-buy sale again and you'll probably be able to get any of their guitars for 60% off.

nice touhou music


----------



## dsblais

--- said:


> I'm looking for a guitar that can play the tones in these soundtracks:
> 
> 
> 
> , plus with enough versatility to play others. And I've been wondering if I should get Strawberry or Shreddage.
> 
> Electri6ity is too expensive, only a last resort.




I have Shreddage 3 and it's a very good product, but might I suggest you consider Heavier7Strings? It's more versatile than their marketing might suggest.


----------



## MartinH.

dsblais said:


> I have Shreddage 3 and it's a very good product, but might I suggest you consider Heavier7Strings? It's more versatile than their marketing might suggest.


Why would you pick it over S3? Just curious.


----------



## KarlHeinz

I am at work now so cant listen to the soundtrack but if you want a versatile guitar as VST and you can still use 32 bit or bridge I would definitely recommend Iron Axe from Xhun Audio. It is really a shame that it is still only 32 bit, took long time to become 64 bit but its only one guy behind it. But the sound is really amazing.


----------



## dsblais

MartinH. said:


> Why would you pick it over S3? Just curious.


S3 has a very advanced engine for mapping notes to how they might be played on a guitar and many other features, but I haven't been able to make it handle more softly-played notes well at all. I've played [real] guitar for a very long time and know that varying dynamics are really key to bringing out the expressiveness of a piece. With S3 I feel like it is always playing them _marcato_, losing the relative emphasis that is so important.

A lot of players will play every note full-bore and ignore dynamics, especially with the gain cranked up, so this is just fine for emulating certain pieces, but I find it very frustrating when trying to get a more expressive dynamic range. You can get the Yngwie mid-shred easily enough with S3, but the Satch musicality is a lot harder to produce.

While H7 is a little klunky and buggy, and the tone isn't quite as nice as S3, the dynamic range and playability makes it more versatile as an instrument. They both have fine suitability for power chords although palm mutes are never quite what they should be. The strange truth is that for stuff outside the "it goes to 11" solos, I find H7 much more expressive dynamically. HTH.


----------



## MartinH.

dsblais said:


> S3 has a very advanced engine for mapping notes to how they might be played on a guitar and many other features, but I haven't been able to make it handle more softly-played notes well at all. I've played [real] guitar for a very long time and know that varying dynamics are really key to bringing out the expressiveness of a piece. With S3 I feel like it is always playing them _marcato_, losing the relative emphasis that is so important.
> 
> A lot of players will play every note full-bore and ignore dynamics, especially with the gain cranked up, so this is just fine for emulating certain pieces, but I find it very frustrating when trying to get a more expressive dynamic range. You can get the Yngwie mid-shred easily enough with S3, but the Satch musicality is a lot harder to produce.
> 
> While H7 is a little klunky and buggy, and the tone isn't quite as nice as S3, the dynamic range and playability makes it more versatile as an instrument. They both have fine suitability for power chords although palm mutes are never quite what they should be. The strange truth is that for stuff outside the "it goes to 11" solos, I find H7 much more expressive dynamically. HTH.



Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I only do high-gain stuff so I don't mind that. Iirc S3 has a switch or knob in TACT for scaling volume more with note-velocity, maybe that could help you a bit?


----------



## dsblais

MartinH. said:


> Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I only do high-gain stuff so I don't mind that. Iirc S3 has a switch or knob in TACT for scaling volume more with note-velocity, maybe that could help you a bit?


Yes, that's right and I play it with modified scaling (and have tried drawing different velocity curves), it just always appears to be effectively stuck in f-fff range albeit played more quietly. Perhaps it's operator error, but if so I'd love to know how to get a fuller range.


----------



## MichaelVakili

What about Prominy? They have overall good products you should definitely check them out /but they are a bit pricey./ . However I think Shreddage IBZ / Rogue might be what you are looking for - little bit brighter sounding than the original Shreddage ,but of course it will mostly depend on your processing / amp to get such sound.


----------

